# Looking for mah jongg players



## BunnyK (Jun 29, 2013)

I would like to know if there are any people in Barra de Navidad who play mah jongg. I would love to play. Thank you


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Have you asked on TomZap .... board for the area


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

You want to look for Jewish women, and Chinese men. It's unlikely you'll find what you're looking for, where you're looking for it.


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

I play all the time, online. I also do jigsaw puzzles online. I like to think it keeps my mind and hand coordination working, but it's just something I do while I watch my birds play and plants grow. Such is life in Mexico.


----------

